# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Sot kan fest ditlindjet :

## Bahri.

SOT FESTOJNË DITËLINDJEN
Irfan,  Diabolic_boy,  kallajqe,  burbuqja,  sun,  zenusi (65),  japanci (51),  art (45),  prushi (41),  snake (40),  snace (40), Nimi1977 (40),  [X-MaN] (38),  PagarushaPR (38),  mikel80 (37),  botaed (36),  geni_vl (36),  lola81 (36),  Din (35), SiBora (34),  wsu_best (34),  Cherry ME (34),  genti15 (34),  Migert (34),  Exelero (34),  fjeraku (33),  valentina (33), edlira sokoli (33),  M_U_XH_A_H_I_D_ (33),  Eva-Mi (33),  tonidagirl69 (32),  iliri (31),  CaPoNe (31),  Triplo (31), _D12_ (30),  |X|--Hacker (30),  Sn[][]Py (30),  ICE (30),  playin e (26)

                                                                                   PERSHNDETJE I NDERUEMI LEXUES .

----------

